# Alpine Ina-w900 installed and reviewed



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

Alpine INA-W900 
Two reasons to go with the Alpine: First “audio quality” and you will need the IMPRINT module for that the second is “fast boot time”
This is my second Alpine Double Dinn (IVA-W200 previously with Blackbird/M300). Glad to see NAV is finally included, hopefully next year the Bluetooth will also be “built in”. A tough choice with the Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT, having a few more “bells and whistles” and “all-in-one” design. With the Pioneer having only a slightly longer boot time of about 12 seconds, and excellent IPOD integration; it was really the “add-on” IMPRINT audio processor that made the Alpine worth it for a few extra bucks (plus Alpine does have a very solid physical construction). Again a tough call between the Z110BT and the Alpine W900.
Crutchfield tech support was great! If you do use the IMPRINT be sure to flip BOTH Switches on the bottom of the head unit (there are two and they are geographically separated). You also need to run and RCA line from the head unit to the IMPRINT if you want to receive navigation voice prompts.
Pros: 
-	Fastest Boot time (Six Seconds)
-	Best audio quality (with IMPRINT)
-	Most “solid” physical construction
-	Simple controls
-	Very responsive
-	Navigation accuracy is good
-	BT Audio works well
-	IPOD sounds great as the unit does not use the IPOD’s DAC but utilizes the Alpine 24 Bit DAC
-	Fast IPOD browsing (alphabet, jump, page)
-	Will display your “next turn” from the audio screen

Cons:
-	Navigation has 6 million points of interest V.S. the industry norm of 12 million
-	Small font on display of CD/IPOD info
-	Not as aesthetically pleasing as competitors
-	The Bluetooth “add-on” sounds good but otherwise a weak performer and slow
-	Navigation POI is weak, also if you don’t have an address finding “places” by name or categories is “hit or miss”
-	SD card slot can only be used for map updates (would be nice if music could be stored/played)
-	You cannot go “up a level” on the IPOD menu as you must start from the top each time (not a huge deal since it is fast)

I'll be very interested to see if Kenwood can improve their boot time on the upcoming DNX-9960


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Byron327 said:


> -	You cannot go “up a level” on the IPOD menu as you must start from the top each time (not a huge deal since it is fast)


Try to press and hold the search button. That's what you have to do on the 505. If you just press it, you start from the top menu, but if you hold it for ~2 seconds it will take you back to the previous "list" of items. Let us know if that works!!!

Travis


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Glad to hear you're happy with it. 

Seeing as Imprint is not included with the unit (and it's marginal as a sound processor at best), I certainly wouldn't base purchasing the 900 on that fact alone, at least in regards to SQ. There are many add on processors that do a significantly better job for just a little extra dough. 

I'd be surprised to see Alpine include a working BT on any of their units. Alpines MO seems to be; using proprietary connections so that they can reap the profit from consumers who would like to add on to the unit down the road. :mean:

Keep up updated with how you like it after getting some more time to play with it. 

Travis


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> Try to press and hold the search button. That's what you have to do on the 505. If you just press it, you start from the top menu, but if you hold it for ~2 seconds it will take you back to the previous "list" of items. Let us know if that works!!!
> 
> Travis


Awesome! It works!!!!!!! Thanks Travis, I thought it seemed weird that they would overlook that feature. I did not have to hold it down long to go up a level.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

fastlane said:


> Glad to hear you're happy with it.
> 
> Seeing as Imprint is not included with the unit (and it's marginal as a sound processor at best), I certainly wouldn't base purchasing the 900 on that fact alone, at least in regards to SQ. There are many add on processors that do a significantly better job for just a little extra dough.
> 
> ...


I agree with your comments! I have a lot of "hear burn" with Alpine after getting screwed on the Blackbird. But the fact is, no one has the perfect A/V unit yet, they all have issues. So to me it's a "pick your poison" scenario. 

Yes, the bluetooth is a POOR performer and I often must use my phone to initiate a call. However the actual call quality and Mic pick up is about as good as it gets (BTW I have owned a Parrot and EGO flash). Again that is comparing call quality and certainly not functionality. 

As for the processor, I have no doubt there are better out there. But this one does seem to be a good value at a bit over 100 bucks and it integrates to the touch screen. Find me that for a $100 somewhere else? Anyway, I was not really looking for sound processors so I did not do research. It just seemed like a cheap thing to add on that would make a significant improvement and IMPRINT has. 

I"m looking forward to seeing what Kenwood will release in April 9960.


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Byron327 said:


> Awesome! It works!!!!!!! Thanks Travis, I thought it seemed weird that they would overlook that feature. I did not have to hold it down long to go up a level.


Yes, thanks! I've been playing with mine for a week now and that was probably my biggest complaint.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Byron327 said:


> Awesome! It works!!!!!!! Thanks Travis, I thought it seemed weird that they would overlook that feature. I did not have to hold it down long to go up a level.





30something said:


> Yes, thanks! I've been playing with mine for a week now and that was probably my biggest complaint.


Sweet guys, I'm glad I could help out!!!!


----------



## GateWay (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review, keep us updated


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah I installed one of these last weekend, with the bluetooth adapter KCE-400bt, and it really works nice, I wish alpine would have put some more things into the unit software like custom backgrounds, the ability to change the color of the hard buttons, other than that everything seems to work nice, I have noticed that the nav seems too have a hard time changing, from night mode to day time mode color maps, also I wish they would give you the option to change what you want displayed on the nav map too like garmin, I have the Imprint PXA-H100 and the add-on amp KTP-445 coming monday,  also if you guys don`t know there is a bluetooth update, but its over on the UK website, Alpine USA site needs some work I called alpine yesterday to confirm that the 2.51 UK version would work and they told me that the software is all of the same, Alpine USA didn`t know of the latest update


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

question, can i play my music from my iphone wireless over bluetooth to the unit?


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> question, can i play my music from my iphone wireless over bluetooth to the unit?


yes, provided you add the KCE-400BT Bluetooth adapter.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

jeremyh said:


> yeah I installed one of these last weekend, with the bluetooth adapter KCE-400bt, and it really works nice, I wish alpine would have put some more things into the unit software like custom backgrounds, the ability to change the color of the hard buttons, other than that everything seems to work nice, I have noticed that the nav seems too have a hard time changing, from night mode to day time mode color maps, also I wish they would give you the option to change what you want displayed on the nav map too like garmin, I have the Imprint PXA-H100 and the add-on amp KTP-445 coming monday,  also if you guys don`t know there is a bluetooth update, but its over on the UK website, Alpine USA site needs some work I called alpine yesterday to confirm that the 2.51 UK version would work and they told me that the software is all of the same, Alpine USA didn`t know of the latest update


Thanks for the tip, what is the easiest way to update the bluetooth firmware? Also were there any improvements you noticed? Hopefully faster syncing.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 2, 2010)

I havn`t done the update yet, you have too connect you computer with the the bluetooth signal and update it that way. I might do it tomorrow


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

jeremyh said:


> I havn`t done the update yet, you have too connect you computer with the the bluetooth signal and update it that way. I might do it tomorrow


Just did the Bluetooth update from the UK site. Thanks for the tip. It was easy to do. I noticed my phone book syncs faster and switching between handset and speaker is smoother as well. Conclusion...........seems to work smoother and syncs faster


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally got my IMPRINT tuned tonight. Not as bad as I expected after reading so much negative comments about the set up. Having said that it is definitely not user friendly. First I had to install a WindowsXP emulator just to be able to install the software (no I do not have the Pro version of windows7, so there is no XP mode).

I received error code -2 several times, the program is buggy. after about 3 or 4 tries I saved the settings to curve 1 and curve 2. 

The music really does sound the way you would expect, very clear and all the right notes in the right places.


----------



## PeteW (Feb 5, 2010)

It looks like I will have to try out the bluetooth update before I pull out the 400BT, I was just about done with it because it continuously drops the connection to my phone (in all fairness it may be an Android issue).

I have had good luck with everything else on the w900 though. Hopefully I will get around to installing and playing with the H100 sometime soon. Thankfully I have XP mode on my win7 laptop.


----------



## GateWay (Feb 2, 2010)

Byron327 said:


> Finally got my IMPRINT tuned tonight. Not as bad as I expected after reading so much negative comments about the set up. Having said that it is definitely not user friendly. First I had to install a WindowsXP emulator just to be able to install the software (no I do not have the Pro version of windows7, so there is no XP mode).


Try to right click the program then select properties, look for compatibility tab then select run this program for Windows XP. That should work.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

PeteW said:


> It looks like I will have to try out the bluetooth update before I pull out the 400BT, I was just about done with it because it continuously drops the connection to my phone (in all fairness it may be an Android issue).
> 
> I have had good luck with everything else on the w900 though. Hopefully I will get around to installing and playing with the H100 sometime soon. Thankfully I have XP mode on my win7 laptop.


Interesting, I have the droid but have had no issues (motorola droid)


----------



## PeteW (Feb 5, 2010)

Byron327 said:


> Interesting, I have the droid but have had no issues (motorola droid)


My phone is a Samsung Moment, and those still run Android 1.5. I think they did some bluetooth fixes between 1.5 and 2.0 along with the natively supporting CDMA etc.


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Alpine Ina-w900 Motorola droind sync w kce-400*

Ok, so after updating the bluetooth software on the alpine 400 the Moto Droid does not play well with alpine's bluetooth still.

The Alpine 900 will tell me that "my phone is not connected" I know this is not true since when I make a phone call it comes through on the alpine system, so what's the problem? No caller ID because the phone was not recognized. Keep in mind the phone has previously been paired. 

I have two solutions, neither of which are the worth the time unless you are on a long trip.

Solution 1 - Turn on your car, let the Alpine boot up, Turn off the bluetooth on your phone, wait a few seconds (to allow for complete disconnect), Turn on the bluetooth on yoru phone, next make a random phone call and hang up after it goes through. Now you'll notice your phone is recognized and phone book as well as caller ID are displayed.

Solution 2 - Go your Alpine bluetooth settings, delete the droid, pair your phone again, and phone book syncs

Note: This assumes you have previously successfully paired your phone with the alpine. Also my bluetooth is firmware version 251

I have called Alpine and spoke with Vin, he is reporting the problem and said I was not the first person to call about Driod syncing issues. If you have any solutions before they do I'm sure I’m not the only one that would love to hear it!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I would like to point out, just for the sake of saving Alpine from looking like the bastards for the 400BT not supporting Droid, that the software it uses is from Parrot. Also, that iPhone rules, and works fine:laugh:


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> I would like to point out, just for the sake of saving Alpine from looking like the bastards for the 400BT not supporting Droid, that the software it uses is from Parrot. Also, that iPhone rules, and works fine:laugh:


Would love to get the Iphone, unfortunately Verizon is the only one with decent coverage in the area. I'm glad Alpine finally adopted Parrot. Although I'm a bit disappointed in the fact that my previous Parrot products worked so well. Where are they on this one?


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

New technology, takes time to figure it out I suppose


----------



## velomatt (May 11, 2009)

Will it work with the H701? 
No optical out?
I'm guessing us music types who don't care about navigation should stay with the W505?


----------



## Byron327 (Jan 24, 2010)

velomatt said:


> Will it work with the H701?
> No optical out?
> I'm guessing us music types who don't care about navigation should stay with the W505?


Yes there are are not major improvements from the 505 if you don't care about nav. I upgraded from a 200 so it was a great improvement all around for me.

But there are several small improvements, as it does have a Burr Brown DAC, so your IPOD sounds awesome (yes you can have CD quality audio on an IPOD for you audiophiles). 

Also the IPOD menus are a big improvement as you do not have to touch the tiny arrows.........now you can select a song by simply touching it. 

In the end, if I had a 505 I would probably wait until Alpine released a newer head unit for double dinn. 

I would like to see bluetooth built in and improved phone compatibility, better asthetics, improved nav (its decent but a far cry from Garmin), more than one USB input, cutomizable menu/background, quality voice activation (I know they have the technology).

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## deeseeone (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone. ok Ive been playing with my w900 for a couple of days now and everything works great except for my Navi Voice Guidence. Its doesnt work. I talked to Alpine tech and they told me to reset and it did work but once I shut down the car it goes back to not working.. it only works once I reset the system. Any one else having this issue??? Oh Alpine tech also stated that if Imprint is hooked up I may have this issue but i am not running Imprint. Heres what is on the system. BT unit, 4ch. Amp, mono Amp, TR7 bypass, Steering wheel cont., Audio Control. any advise would be helpful... thanks


----------



## JELBERG (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, I recently got the INA W900 and I was under the assumption that it had voice guided navigation but I have not been able to hear a thing while driving. Am I doing something wrong? Did anyone else have voice guidance when you tested it?

If someone would like to help me, you could email me at [email protected]

Thanks

Josh


----------



## Rob J (Jul 18, 2010)

JELBERG said:


> Hi, I recently got the INA W900 and I was under the assumption that it had voice guided navigation but I have not been able to hear a thing while driving. Am I doing something wrong? Did anyone else have voice guidance when you tested it?
> 
> If someone would like to help me, you could email me at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Do you have the Imprint Processor? Did you connect the RCA out's from the HU to the Imprint?

I just picked up a INA-W900 this weekend, and will be installing it soon. I also bought the new PDX F4, and M6 Amps.


----------



## JDC10 (Dec 1, 2010)

deeseeone said:


> Hey Everyone. ok Ive been playing with my w900 for a couple of days now and everything works great except for my Navi Voice Guidence. Its doesnt work. I talked to Alpine tech and they told me to reset and it did work but once I shut down the car it goes back to not working.. it only works once I reset the system. Any one else having this issue??? Oh Alpine tech also stated that if Imprint is hooked up I may have this issue but i am not running Imprint. Heres what is on the system. BT unit, 4ch. Amp, mono Amp, TR7 bypass, Steering wheel cont., Audio Control. any advise would be helpful... thanks


Good morning. Have you fixed the voice guidance problem? I believe I have the same issue. I've never been able to hear the GPS but if I listen closely it's there very faint. I thought it was a wiring issue until I found this forum. I've done the firmware update from Alpine's site which says it corrects a "voice guidance" error, and still nothing. I've done the reset twice and have never heard my GPS.

Any help would be appreciated before I send the unit to Alpine.


----------



## rightaway (May 16, 2010)

my voice on the nav is very very quiet too. any fixes for that? and my boothtooth echoes alot. any fix for that?


----------



## JDC10 (Dec 1, 2010)

rightaway said:


> my voice on the nav is very very quiet too. any fixes for that? and my boothtooth echoes alot. any fix for that?


Hi there. When you say very very quiet, can you hear it when you have music on or when you are testing the unit and listening for it? Mine I can only hear when I set the navi voice volume in the settings to 15 and have no music on and stick my head to my speaker. Again, this is even after the firmware. Once I get a chance to put in my old deck I will send this unit to Alpine. Have you done the firmware update?


----------



## rightaway (May 16, 2010)

if music is on, i dont hear it


----------



## JDC10 (Dec 1, 2010)

rightaway said:


> if music is on, i dont hear it


Sorry for the really late reply. Did you ever get it to work? If your music is off, can you hear it clearly or is it faint like it's coming out of the trunk?

I spoke with Alpine again and tried to re-do the firmware. I can't as I already have the latest version. I've seen video's with the navi working as it should. Not sure why ours and some others aren't working. I haven't had a chance to send it to Alpine. I really like the features the unit has, but am at the point where I if I put my old unit back in and Alpine manages to fix this, I might just sell it.


----------



## JDC10 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok. I just wanted to provide an update. I was on Alpine's site last night after work and was trying to get all the info needed to send my unit in. I then realized that the service/repair centre was up the street from where I worked. 

I called them this morning March 15th 2011, and drove it to them shortly after. The 2 gentlemen in the shop were very helpful. I was able to have one of the guys (Will) come out to hear (or not hear) what was happening. After a few minutes, he confirmed what I thought I had know last year. That the faint sound was coming out of the Sub in my trunk. 

So by now we figured it was an installation error, but Will was kind enough to look at the unit once I removed it from the car. Luckily my Mazda 3 had 4 screws that had to be removed before I had access to the unit. After disconnecting all the wires and plugs, I went inside. As soon as Will connected it to power and booted it up, we had voice. Not the most pleasant voice, but a voice. We discussed what could have happened and determined that the installer had plugged the RCA cables, into the wrong inputs.

I have a 4 channel Amp with 2 channels powering my 4 door speakers and 2 tweeters. The remaining channels, I believed are bridged and powering the Sub. The installer had the Sub connected to the RCA inputs labeled "Front" and the other speakers to the input labeled "Rear". The audio for iPod and radio etc, worked, and when I switched the cables around, there was no change in sound or sound quality. The one thing that did change was the navi started to have a voice. Will had informed me that the Navi uses the front channel on the INA-W900 as well as other units. 

Sorry for the long winded explanation, but I just wanted to paint a picture of my setup, instead of just saying "it's fixed and I just moved my RCA's from "Front" to "Rear" and vice versa. Thanks to those who took the time to post suggestions..I hope this helps you guys who are having the same issue.

So I'm good to go now. Everything that should work, works.


----------

